# Disaster with my Giesemann Infinity lights



## Colin (3 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
Iâ€™ve had a bit of a disaster with my Giesemann Infinity lights, ordered some replacement T5 Tubes but they wonâ€™t fit properly they just turn in their housing without locking into position.  Iâ€™ve tried to put the old tubes back in but they are doing the same.  Never had this problem before and I canâ€™t see a solution.
Just in case I donâ€™t get them working again could I please have your suggestions on a possible new lighting system I like the look of Arcadiaâ€™s Freshwater OT2 â€“ T5 Luminaire 4x80w 60â€ and Arcadia 4 Series Slimline Pendant 3X150W Lamp T5 1650mm. but willing to look at any manufacture.
My tank is 72â€ x 24â€ x24â€ and the lighting period is 10 hours per day

Many thanks
Col


----------



## sanj (5 Oct 2010)

Another option are the ATI pendants either the Sunpower or the higher spec Powermodule. They have more optimised PAR output. They are pretty powerful though, maybe too poweful ifthey are only a few inches above the tank.


----------



## Luketendo (6 Oct 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Another option are the ATI pendants either the Sunpower or the higher spec Powermodule. They have more optimised PAR output. They are pretty powerful though, maybe too poweful ifthey are only a few inches above the tank.



I can vouch for the sunpower it's crazily good, I have a 6 tube 39w over my marine tank and I know somebody keeps even the most light demanding corals under just 4 tubes! 

Not sure about using this much high power lighting on a planted tank though really, although I guess you could, just remember supposedly 4 tubes on a sunpower is a lot more than it on an arcadia.


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Oct 2010)

ATI gives the most powerful T5 lamps around these days. At least in Europe i guess. Their light output beat all other T5 i've seen. Pricing is cheaper, but their construction is cheap too. Far from the quality of your Giesemann unit. However it just do the job and it's sleak. sunpower case looks very cheap. powermodule unit have better housing. 4 tubes are enough for most of the places but even the 6 tube version not that expensive.


----------



## Luketendo (6 Oct 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> ATI gives the most powerful T5 lamps around these days. At least in Europe i guess. Their light output beat all other T5 i've seen. Pricing is cheaper, but their construction is cheap too. Far from the quality of your Giesemann unit. However it just do the job and it's sleak. sunpower case looks very cheap. powermodule unit have better housing. 4 tubes are enough for most of the places but even the 6 tube version not that expensive.



I wouldn't say it looks that cheap myself and I'm pretty sure it blows pretty much every other T5 unit out of the water, at least at this price range anyway. Not sure how they get them so cheap, I mean they're cheaper than arcadia for god's sake!


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Oct 2010)

Well when i say cheapo case built i compare the housing to my arcadia ot2. that feels much better on build quality, waterproof housing, fine edges etc, but in light power is far from ATI. I bet Giesemann even better on build quality than Arcadia and ATI.

back to the original topic isn't this what is faulted in your lamp? http://arcadia-uk.info/sale.php?pid=119 ... sub=&id=25
If this is it i bet you can get this for your Giesemann too.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2010)

Hi all, 
I'm sure Viktor is right, it is a failure of the contacts (or possibly they are fine, but have fallen out of place?) and the unit is OK. I don't know anything about Geismann lights so the question now is can you take the luminaire apart to get to the contacts? they are a very cheap part to replace. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Colin (7 Oct 2010)

Thanks all,
 ATI seems to suit the bill, my lights are 18" above the tank, I was thinking of turning off my MH & lowering the unit down as many seem to get good results without MH and just using the T5's  
Victor your right, I didnt know you could get relacements.  As luck would have it they are now working fine, they finally clicked into place so I will get some replacements ready for next time.
Thanks again for all the replies
Col


----------



## sanj (8 Oct 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Well when i say cheapo case built i compare the housing to my arcadia ot2. that feels much better on build quality, waterproof housing, fine edges etc, but in light power is far from ATI. I bet Giesemann even better on build quality than Arcadia and ATI.
> 
> back to the original topic isn't this what is faulted in your lamp? http://arcadia-uk.info/sale.php?pid=119 ... sub=&id=25
> If this is it i bet you can get this for your Giesemann too.



I have 2 x 4 tube powermodules and I choose these over the OT2, for the reason that i considered them to be better quality and output than the Arcadia unit. The Sunpower i cant vouch for, but it is a lower spec in regards to build than the Powermodule.

I dont use ATI bulbs, I use Osram and Arcadia (i dont think lowe K bulbs are available here).  It is the units build that enables it to give better PAR output, its phenominal. I have to raise mine to the max i can above the water which is 18" and it is still powerfull  with only half the tubes on.

However, if I were to purchase again, I may have gone for the OT2 simply because it is a poorer unit when it comes to PAR output.


----------

